# SolenTTeers August Meet 3 -08-06



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

To make the most of the sunny evenings i propose the following.
Meet at the Sir John Barleycorn - 7p.m. ish
A cruise to Linwood, Ringwood, Mudeford Quay and back to Lymington for a bag of chips or a beer on the quay.
This is just at the end of the M27 so easily accessible to a lot of people.
Come on, lets make this a big one.

Jog
tt-tony
Jay
Dave (Dibblet)
Mighty tee
TT Vic
Bill P
TTotal
Hope 2421


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

Seems like a good plan to me - count me in!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Mark I was going for the 3rd for the next Surrey meet have to make it the 10th now :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

ttvic said:


> Mark I was going for the 3rd for the next Surrey meet have to make it the 10th now :wink:


So are you coming down on the 3rd Vic????
Should be a pleasant run


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

It had better be a pleasent run. Hope you have booked the weather [smiley=sunny.gif] 8)


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Go on then, count me in


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

JayGemson said:


> Go on then, count me in


Nice one mate - really looking forward to a sunny evening cruise.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

sorry but i will be mid atlantic hope the weather stays nice for you all


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Depends on where I am working but 95% sure I will come down and see you southern boys


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I work nights monday to thursday, otherwise I would come along.


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

should be able to get along ... Week of work first.. "of Surfing " or maybe just drinking . :lol:


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

I'd love to come but I'm not sure if I'll be able to drive by then. Changing gears is a bit of a problem.

If Kay is about, I may be able to talk her into driving.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

Count me in
Billp


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Hopefully I should have some new mods to show off 8)


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Exciting stuff Richard! Look forward to seeing those.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Where's TTotal then????


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jog said:


> Where's TTotal then????


John is still about.

For those of us in the "East" do you fancy meeting at PC World Hedge End at 6:45 and going on down to the SJB together?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Someone call me ? 

Will check with Helen and get back, like the idea of an Eastern cruise 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice new mods Richard :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Nice new mods Richard :wink:


Ah but the other mod I have been waiting over 4 weeks for now :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Meeting @ PC World

TTotal
BillP
mighTy Tee
Hope2421

And the good news - both new mods should be fitted


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Meeting @ PC World
> 
> TTotal
> BillP
> ...


at what time Richard ? 6.15?

Confirm H & Me 8)

Cant guess opn the 2nd mod though... :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Meeting @ PC World
> ...


Leave PCW 6:45 - so say 6:30 meet 

2nd Mod - I did tell you at HMC :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Its my age mate.... :?


----------



## hope2421 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hello all,

I may be able to make it would be nice to meet a few of you, would anybody mind if i brought alone the UR as the wife will probably have the TT.

Tom


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I am sure the UR will be a major talking point 8). Anyone is welcome and we have had several ex-TT owners turn up in various cars in the past.


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

i may be able to join you if I can sort the work stuff out. Another purple one though, I hope its merlin and not byzanz  
Sara


----------



## hope2421 (Nov 7, 2005)

I will just look for the group of TTs at pcw carpark then, you wont miss me!


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

sorry guys, i'm out. now have to go to london late on thursday afternoon for a meeting...


----------



## Jibberingloon (Dec 1, 2005)

Cant make this one either due to girlfriend heading off to Barcelona with work on Friday for 5 days, so I have to go out for a meal with her on Thursday night ......


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

As it seems that we could have even more people attending if this were not on Thursday, Can everyone come on Wednesday (tomorrow) instead???
Not confirmed, just thought I would ask, but if everyone can make it on Wednesday then why not.


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

i could do wednesday, although the weather forecast isn't looking the best...


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

wilbur101 said:


> i could do wednesday, although the weather forecast isn't looking the best...


Looks ok to me

http://www.gm.tv/index.cfm?articleID=29 ... egionID=16


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

jog said:


> Looks ok to me
> http://www.gm.tv/index.cfm?articleID=29 ... egionID=16


http://wwwa.accuweather.com/world-f...&zipcode=EUR;UK;-;WINCHESTER;&fday=2&metric=1


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Unless I can do some major reorganising (unlikely as I had re-arranged from the usual Thursday) then Wednesday is not possible.

*PLEASE LEAVE IT AS THURSDAY!*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh us too, Thursday is our only day


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

stick with thursday. the more i think about it, i really shouldn't be driving the TT at the moment anyway.


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

I doubt I could make wednesday as I have a business meeting in Chatham and can't be sure i'll be back by 6.30.
Note Richard I do read the forum (sometimes!!!)
BillP


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

I am afraid i won't be able to join you, my boss has banned me ftom travel this week  , just had a few days in hospital but still hoping to join up with you next time. Its cool sunbathing in company time 

Sara


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Ok leave it as Thursday then.

Sara, can i come to work with you. I can sit and watch girls sunbathe all day


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

You will have to follow me round the country then in my ttr driving round topless. I am currently spending one/two days a week in Southampton/Swanwick & Chandlers Ford, its a great drive down from Manchester 

Even better when I spot cars seen at HMC , back on track next week think starting with Swanwick on Monday, then over to Tonbridge 8)

Sara


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Shame, I shall be at Bicester on Monday.....


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Shame, I shall be at Bicester on Monday.....





TTotal said:


> Cool Thats it NO MORE MODS ! AAAAGGGHHH Twisted Evil ....and now some chrome wheelbolt covers !!!...and some tyre valve stem covers ..


Now what? .....................


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

BillP said:


> Note Richard I do read the forum (sometimes!!!)
> BillP


I nearly made comment......


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Shame, I shall be at Bicester on Monday.....
> ...


They're gonna hopefully sort the :evil: annoying rattle and also fix my broken mirror switch and washer jet.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

At last - I WILL be in the TT tonight. I was beginning to think I would be in Julie's A3.....

See peeps at PC World - then on to SJB.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Sorry lads not going to be able to make it tonight :x will be lucky to have got out of London by 8 pm


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> At last - I WILL be in the TT tonight. I was beginning to think I would be in Julie's A3.....
> 
> See peeps at PC World - then on to SJB.


Cool ! 8)


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

Well done Jog! Excellent evening!

Nice scenic drive through New Forest to Mudeford, followed by a good portion of chips...and of course the usual good company too.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

What a G R E A T evening, thanks MARK AKA JOG for planning the perfect night, a few pub stops and scenic routes and a fish supper by the waterside watching the sun dropping onto the horizon with the gentle lapping of the ebbing tide............

M U S T do this again, thanks everyone for supporting this great event and thanks again Martk.

John and Helen x









Lymington River









Mudeford Harbour









Sir John Barleycorn at Cadnam









Guess what ?









Oh yes and some TTs too


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I will second Johns comment, a superb evening, probably the best this year so far 8)

Mudeford was a revalation, last time we were there it was dark and foggy, this time beautiful sunshine and proof the sea was just over the wall.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Shame I missed what was a really good night


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You could even have seen all Richards new mods too ! :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> You could even have seen all Richards new mods too ! :roll:


Wish I had the brakes :?

As for the lenses they are "crystal" not clear :roll:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

What a fantastic evening. We all met at the pub and then cruised across the New Forest to Fordingbridge. From there we drove down to Mudeford via Ringwood. After a wander around Mudeford quay, watching the kids "crabbing" we drove to Lymington quay where we bought fish and chips and ate them on the quay.
The weather and company were great. Thanks for coming.

Jay - I got your messages, sorry you could not come. please try for the next one.

The cars








The sea








The sunset


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Another super SolenTTeers event. Scrumptious chippy!
Many thanks,
Mervyn & Natalie

 Sadly got held up on the way home by a bad caravan accident near M3 Jnc 6


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

mlarner said:


> Another super SolenTTeers event. Scrumptious chippy!
> Many thanks,
> Mervyn & Natalie
> 
> Sadly got held up on the way home by a bad caravan accident near M3 Jnc 6


Glad you enjoyed it. Natalie was so excited to see the sea. The look on her face when she got out of the car at Mudeford made my evening  .


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

mlarner said:


> Another super SolenTTeers event. Scrumptious chippy!
> Many thanks,
> Mervyn & Natalie
> 
> Sadly got held up on the way home by a bad caravan accident near M3 Jnc 6


Great to see you both again M&N, until the next time then ...


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

jog said:


> Jay - I got your messages, sorry you could not come. please try for the next one.


Gutted 

Will definitely try for the next one, sorry everyone for ducking out last minute. Either that or my house could've potentially been flooded :roll:

Looks like you had a fantastic evening though 8)


----------



## hope2421 (Nov 7, 2005)

Gutted i could nt make it, looks like all had a great time. Bought a new tt today, a roadster 225 in black its lovely. Look forward to the next meet to bring it along or maybe dust off the UR.

Ps. would post some pics of the new one and the ur but dont know how!!!!!!
Regards
Tom


----------

